# Thermal Paste



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

I found a conversation here about thermal paste. Many mention _Arctic Silver 5_. I found a more detailed description on another site. It seems that using this requires a 'cycling' process of repeated run-ups to normal temperature and then shut-downs until everything is cold (room temperature). I've not heard of this before.

There was also mention here of having paste running out from under the contact area. It has been my experience that using this much is not necessary. I have always applied a very thin coating to the processor and heat-sink before mating them together. I've never had any kind of overheat occurrence or the dripping of paste.

I have an _Arctic Freezer i11_ here in a box which came with a small packet of _Arctic MX-4_. I plan to use this on an assembly this weekend. Based on what I've read, _MX-4_ seems to be an excellent product.

This is my two-cents worth on this subject. :smile:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Recommended method here: Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5
Choose between Intel and AMD, then exact CPU.


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

Corday said:


> Recommended method here: Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5
> Choose between Intel and AMD, then exact CPU.


This link doesn't seem to want to work for me. I will use the procedure I have used successfully in the past.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This is the second "live" link you've had trouble with. Might pay to check your browser or security settings.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The link works fine for me . .


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

The link worked for me this time.

I learned a few things by reading the i7 section. A single thin line, no fingers, and no petroleum based chemicals for cleaning. I've always been extremely careful handling CPU's. I've found rubbing alcohol preferable for cleaning; the type with lower water content. 91%, I think it is.

Since Arctic sent MX-4 with the cooler, I will use it.

Many thanks! :thumb:


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

Below is a photo of the bottom of the factory cooler which came with my i7. I was surprised by the pattern of the thermal compound. It's angled at what looks like 45°.

Based on what I read at the _Arctic Silver_ link provided, this pattern seems to be incorrect. I didn't touch this so I can only 'assume' that it would spread out once the cooler is correctly mounted?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes. When it's properly attached it will be forced flat, especially after being used once (for the cpu to heat). As much as everyone seems to hate factory coolers, the cpu is warrantied with it used as it shipped. And as most companies err on the side of caution, especially in regards to warranty support, the stock cooler is more than adequate.

As to the placement of the paste, aside from not using enough or using way too much, there isn't really a "wrong" way of applying it. If you installed it, used it, and then pulled it off, you would see that there would be an even layer across the cpu top.


----------

